# Magnetic drive pumps



## rusty (Dec 20, 2011)

Saved a couple of dishwasher drain pumps, the one I dissembled has a magnetic drive impeller no exposed metal parts inside the pump cavity. Should prove to be of use around acids.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting Rusty!

Thanks, 
Phil


----------



## dtectr (Dec 20, 2011)

Rusty
You may just have saved my bacon - procrastination has left me with several 5 gal buckets of spent solution that needs to be transferred to be processed.
I'll let all know how it goes.
Thanks again.
Dtectr


----------



## skippy (Dec 20, 2011)

Neat, it should be able to circulate hot fluids too then. Maybe even hot leaches, if the O-ring is viton or is replaced with it.


----------

